# games

## Manuuz

Welke games hebben jullie succesvol geinstalled op jullie Gentoo box?

games zonder wine of winex

Ik heb even rondgekeken op engelstalig gameforum

quake 3 zou lukken zonder wine

----------

## Stuartje

UT2003 kan ook geen probleem zijn maar mijn workstation is daar een beetje te zwak voor  :Smile: 

----------

## Supox

Nou je hebt in ieder geval de nodige games, zoals:

frozen bubble

chromium

...nog een aantal die genoemd worden in games&players sectie

Eentje die ikzelf erg goed vind en die je zowel onder Linux als onder Windows kan spelen is phobia3 (wordt ook wel phobiaiii genoemd). Deze shoot-up vind ikzelf erg goed vanwege zijn hardcore-gehalte, alleen is het wel erg frusterend om jezelf voor de zoveelste keer te zien sterven in dat ene level.

----------

## Manuuz

gewoon "emerge ut2003" ofzo?

of moet je da extra downloaden

----------

## SeJo

Unreal tournament, xmahjjong (my fav :-]), cube (fp shoot em up)...

hopelijk vind ik binnenkort de lokicd van tribes2 want ik heb de winversie en die rocks!!!

----------

## kamikaz3

 *Manuuz wrote:*   

> gewoon "emerge ut2003" ofzo?
> 
> of moet je da extra downloaden

 

ja das wel op voorwaarde dat ge UT2003 hebt (op cd)

----------

## rbonthond

ut2003

quake3

unreal tournament na pali

never winter nights

en de standaard die via portage te krijgen zijn

----------

## zwik

Diablo 2

starcraft

Simcity 3000

Need for speed 3

Warcraft 3

the Sims

Bovenstaande games heb ik draaiende gehad met WineX. Niet dat ik games speel  :Wink:  . Het was alleen om te laten zien dat ik ook moderne games op m'n Linux bak kan draaien  :Smile:  .

----------

## Stuartje

Je zegt het alsof je vies bent van gamen  :Razz: 

----------

## kamikaz3

het is maar wat je modern noemt natuurlijk :p

ik heb enkel UT en starcraft draaien

UT is beter dan in windows

starcraft is minder (door winex uiteraard)

Ik hoop dat er in de toekomst toch wat meer games native zullen draaien

----------

## aequitas

Tijdens de HCC vorig jaar heb ik enkele games gekocht. 

Ze hadden daar een paar ouwe lokigames en nog wat andere. 

Ik heb rune en myth2 gekocht.

Ik draait ut omdat ik nog ergens een goty had liggen die ik met een patch voor linux kon installeren

Ook rtcw heb ik native draaien. 

Maar speel de laatste tijd niet zo veel.

----------

## spufi

'k speel al een hele tijd Return to Castle Wolfenstein ...

... euhm allee ja, da was voor 'k er mijne router heb tussengesmeten *grumble*, ik moet eerst de quake3 plugin op diene ipmasq inpluggen, want punkbuster kan hier nie goe mee overweg ...

Ik heb 2 dagen geleden trouwens Vendetta  bekeken en ziet er helemaal niet slecht uit!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vendetta™ is a simple space-combat deathmatch/CTF game, created using the WGAF engine

 

Nu ja, als ge op happypenguin.org rondkijkt, bestaan er veel very fancy native games voor linux.

----------

## Bart B

Ik heb thuis Unreal Tournament 436 draaien (native!), en ik heb er Tactical OPS overheen geinstalled. heel simpel met een enkel emerge commando, en wat files downen en er overheen kopieren, net zo makkelijk als in windows.

----------

## aequitas

Ow ja was ik nog vergeten te zeggen. Ik wil ook to gaan draaien.

----------

